# ATTENTION DENVER 921 USERS! Please Read



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For people in the Denver area only:

Did you lose recording and DVR functionality for KCNC, channel 35 (004-01) last week when they went through their PSIP change? Are you still experiencing recording or trick-play problems? Please respond.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

KCNC-DT is 35

KWGN-DT is 34


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Duh...oops! (corrected...typing too fast...)


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

I am out of the area right now... but I have NEVER had any OTA digital from channel 4 in Denver. I am only a few miles from there transmiter and live about 2000ft above Denver...

tw


----------



## b5lurker (Aug 14, 2002)

The only thing that I noticed last week were some issues with none of my timers firing off starting last Saturday evening (9/25) and continuing until I did a power cord reset on Thursday. None of my timers were set for KCNC, since I get the WCBS HD feed I just record off of there.

I haven't even tuned to KCNC on the 921, but the timing is a bit strange.

I have not been able to successfully record CSI:NY off the WCBS HD feed since it premiered a few weeks ago, not sure what is going wrong, but I always end up with 0 minute recordings. Will be interested to see if it works this week after the reset. Now I have it set to record on KCNC-HD as a backup (and on my HTPC just in case).

I have not made any changes to the OTA channels in quite awhile either.

Steve


----------



## Mark Schroeder (Oct 5, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> For people in the Denver area only:
> 
> Did you lose recording and DVR functionality for KCNC, channel 35 (004-01) last week when they went through their PSIP change? Are you still experiencing recording or trick-play problems? Please respond.


DVR will not pause and attempts to record, but zero second recordings result. Advanced technical support says it is software related and may be fixed in next release, later in October. They could not explain why it affected only channel 4 nor why the problem suddenly surfaced.

Sorry for the stupid question, but what is a "PSIP change"?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

KCNC added PSIP guide data to their broadcast stream last week. In very basic terms, PSIP is data that is broadcast along with the audio and video in the signal. HD receivers use the PSIP data for different things. The change that KCNC made last week to add the guide data disagreed with the 921, causing the problems recording and using the DVR functions.


----------



## Rstith (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes, I also lost PVR capability. Drove me crazy having to sit through the whole Bronco game!


----------



## Dustin_Moore (Aug 8, 2003)

Glad to see i'am not crazy!


----------



## Mark Schroeder (Oct 5, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> KCNC added PSIP guide data to their broadcast stream last week. In very basic terms, PSIP is data that is broadcast along with the audio and video in the signal. HD receivers use the PSIP data for different things. The change that KCNC made last week to add the guide data disagreed with the 921, causing the problems recording and using the DVR functions.


Thanks!

My signal strength on KCNC seems to have dropped dramatically at the same time. Do you suppose that could be related to the PSIP change as well?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm wondering that myself - my 2 hipix cards measure about 5 points less in signal strength since the change, and my 921 measures about 10 points less. I'm still in the 90-95 SS range on my 921, but it used to be up around 105. I think I'll give Pat Brus a call and ask about it.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I haven't tried to record anything (I get CBS HD from Sat), but I tried the PVR functions (pause, skip back, skip forward) last night, and they were fine.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

Does anyone know where the KCNC HD attena is located??? Is it downtown or on LookOut Mt??

tw


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Downdown:

www.antennaweb.org

http://www.santellaproductions.com/dtv/denverdtv.htm
(slect "Area Maps)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

They, along with KUSA and KRMA are broadcasting from the top of Republic Plaza, downtown. KDVR and KWGN are the only digitals that are broadcasting from Lookout currently.


----------



## BroncoFan7 (Feb 5, 2004)

Mark I am having problems with both KUSA and KCNC. Din't notice it until recently since I haven't watched a lot of TV lately (OTA anyway) but my ability to even tune KCNC is gone, and KUSA is doing what KCNC used to do with breakups, audio cutouts every 5 seconds or so, and bitmap hell on the screen. My signal strength is still just over 100% for both but it's like a bird has landed on my antenna, blocking the signal or something.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

KUSA also went "bad" over the weekend. Don changed his PSIP table data, and now the 921s are having problems with it as well.


----------



## Samich (Aug 12, 2004)

Very weird. I have not had trick play capability on KCNC for awhile, either. I did just have it on KUSA, as of a few minutes ago. Then I went and checked signal strength (using menu-6-2), which is 125 on 16 (KUSA) and 103 on 35 (KCNC). Then I came back, now I have no trick play on KUSA or KCNC. I blew it, I guess.  

Trick play on all other channels seems to work fine. I am able to tune in 16,17,18,32,34,35,38.

On the plus side, my signal strength tone is back. I haven't had that for a couple of months.


----------



## Mark Schroeder (Oct 5, 2004)

I can still tune to KUSA with about a 95 signal strength. But now I can't even acquire a signal from KCNC. Signal strength bounces from 50 to 75 to zero, cycling about every 5 to 10 seconds.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

Since this has kind of become the Denver OTA thread...

Is anyone else having audio problems with KWGN lately? For the past two weeks, whenever I record a show and then watch it, the audio suddenly becomes unlistenable at the half hour point - it's extremely choppy, so you can only hear every other word or so. Then after about five minutes or so of that, it becomes listenable but still somewhat choppy (brief dropouts every couple of seconds) for the remainder of the hour. I've had this happen on both Gilmore Girls and Smallville the last two weeks - very consistent.

921 issue (buffering?) or KWGN issue? Thanks!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Flasshe - check over at AVSForums in the HDTV Programming forum. I believe that I remember a post or two about audio problems a couple of weeks ago with Smallville.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark- Contact the CE at the station and suggest they verify their PSIP table set up. It most likely has a conflict error. Very commen mistake and usually the companies that make the PSIP generators have excellent tech support to diagnose and fix the problems. FWIW- these errors can cause different error symptoms in different receivers. Probably the 921 is not the only troubled receiver.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don - are you talking about KWGN's audio problems, or KCNC and KUSA recording/trick play problems, or both? I know the CE's at all three stations pretty well, with our tower battles here in Denver.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Just the PSIP issues, Mark. Been through it here and we got the issues with the 921 as well as about a half dozen other receivers resolved by having the data stream from the stations analyzed and then the station engineer contacted the manufacturer and they resolved the conflicts in their PSIP tables setup. Once that was done right, every receiver worked fine! Can't say that is your problem but they should at least eliminate that possibility. PSIP implementation is no easy process.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Flasshe - check over at AVSForums in the HDTV Programming forum. I believe that I remember a post or two about audio problems a couple of weeks ago with Smallville.


The audio problem with KWGN has showed up on AVS Forum - latest word is that it's definitely a KWGN problem and the engineers have been trying to figure it out.

I'm still getting 0 second recordings and no DVR on both KCNC and KUSA. Is there something that will fix it temporarily for the 921 while we wait for L189? I tried deleting and remapping both and it didn't help. It's kind of weird, since I think it worked for a little while for me after the PSIP changes, and then stopped. Was it determined if it was related to signal strength or not? My signal strength is kind of low, especially on KCNC lately.

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nope, nothing that you can do until the new software is out, unfortunately. It should roll out after Thanksgiving (not Friday).


----------



## cohall (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I'm in Denver and am thinking about upgrading to a 921 with the current deal $549 deal that is now happening. I have a couple of questions, and hope it's okay to post them in here.

1. Based on reading this thread, am I to understand that there is no PVR functionality for KUSA and KCNC? Does this only affect OTA recording, or is it also for typical channel 9xxx recording?

2. I currently have a Samsung OTA receiver that can pick up local NBC, ABC, FOX, CBS and PBS HDTV broadcasts via an indoor silver sensor, should the 921 be able to pick up the same signals?

3. Do we have access to WCBS via satellite? What is the process for getting that added to your programming?

4. Will I need a new dish to get HDTV programming? I have a dish 500 and a dishquad pro, will I need to change anything?

Sorry for the newbie questions, if they are in the wrong place, let me know and I will delete them.

Thanks in advance!


PS. I would be replacing a 721, that already has two input lines running to it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hello cohall,

1. From what others have said, KCNC and KUSA are a problem. Won't be after the next software version, though.

2. You should be able to receive the same stations with a 921.

3. Yes, off of the 61.5 satellite. You need the 2nd dish.

4. You'll need the 2nd dish to get WCBS-DT. All other HD channels are on the 110 satellite. So, assuming you have 2 cable runs to where your 921 will go, you shouldn't need any other hardware except the 2nd dish and a switch to go with it.


----------



## cohall (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Mark,

Thanks a bunch for your reply, I appreciate it.

So, if I'm not concerned about getting WCBS, then I won't need to change any hardware at all, correct?

What about new HDTV channels, will they all be going onto the 110 satellite as well?

Thanks again,

C


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No idea where any new HD channels will go, cohall. No one on the outside does.


----------

